# A first step toward singing Psalms at our church



## SueS (Oct 27, 2009)

This past Sunday we took our first step toward introducing the singing of Psalms in our church. We frequently sing the Psalm renditions in our hymnal, but haven't branched out into singing from an actual psalter, a situation with which our pastor is definitely NOT happy. Our choir director recently ordered copies of the new Psalms for Worship, which, incidentally, is in its 3rd printing since its debut in July. Instead of a regular anthem we sang Psalm 46 to the tune of "Ein' Fest Burg" and we sang it accapella (sounded pretty good, too!). I know it's a small first step, but it IS a beginning and I know the Lord will bless it.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 27, 2009)

Great to hear!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 27, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me how good acapella singing sounds.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 27, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how good acapella singing sounds.



We've started singing the first few verses of a hymn with the piano and then singing the others acapella! We don't do these for all our songs, but when we do, it sounds really good! I think people sing louder and stronger without accompaniment, In my humble opinion. I'd love to hear Pastor Bob's estimation! Of course, he and his wife sit next to me, and they have to listen to my singing (I'm a bit tone deaf...) ;-)


----------



## proverbs31woman (Oct 27, 2009)

Good job, you wont regret singing Gods words as opposed to mens! Its a great small step to a larger plan for worship-that which God ordained!


----------



## dbroyles (Oct 27, 2009)

Amen. May God give your church and its pastor a growing conviction of the Scriptural warrant for the singing of Psalms.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Are you using the Trinity Psalter?

http://www.gcp.org/_thumb.asp?dh=225&dw=225&item=040210


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 27, 2009)

I rejoice to hear this.


----------



## SueS (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, y'all!!

A few answers to your comments.....

About voices being necessarily stronger when not accompanied - there were only ten of us in the choir this past Sunday and we sounded pretty good. I guess there's merit in that assumption!

While our pastor wants the congregation to be singing Psalms, he is not EP and I don't really see that changing. But, being able to introduce Psalms at all is a really big thing.

Unfortunately, we don't use the Trinity hymnal, we use one entitled, The Worshipping Church. It's not bad, but it's not the Trinity. Since our current hymnals were a gift to the church to memorialize a family member, there's little prospect of replacing them until they wear out, which will probably be in the next 5 to 10 years. But, it looks as if we may be getting the new Psalms for Worship psalters to supplement the hymnal. I'm excited about that!


----------

